# Really? She says it on youtube so it must be true ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MxbcRiwgdI&feature=player_embedded

Check your food labels people!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MxbcRiwgdI&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Check your food labels people!!


oooooohhh.

so that is why the dog is always growling at me


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

hahaha I love this, it's not as funny as her answer but maybe explains it?

"this one is entitled my dog. It would be very helpful for me if when you go to ask me questions you would make the subject line something um like that so I can start to think a little bit about how to help you before I read your question"
:-o

Maybe she's channeling Carnak the Magnificent 


Oh please, Joby I hope you will think up a couple questions to ask her. I would love to see WWCS (what would Cheryl say). Here's her email address: [email protected]


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> hahaha I love this, it's not as funny as her answer but maybe explains it?
> 
> "this one is entitled my dog. It would be very helpful for me if when you go to ask me questions you would make the subject line something um like that so I can start to think a little bit about how to help you before I read your question"
> :-o
> ...


I was really wondering how Geoff ran accross this deadpan emo girl in the first place.. 

I will send her an email.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MxbcRiwgdI&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Check your food labels people!!



Holy crap. They deserve each other ("clueless dog owner" and the person speaking).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I was really wondering how Geoff ran accross this deadpan emo girl in the first place..



How about Jeff O, who has the first comment underneath? :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby: Before you email her you must watch her instructional video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2l4YL7vavw&feature=relmfu

"Cheryl Says Helpline: I am here for you....to help you through all the stupid stupid things you have done...but not on Tuesdays because that's when I'm at Girl Scout meetings which can be quite strenuous...especially at cookie time."


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What a stupid answer. 

The dog is growling because it wants some meat with the Doritos. 

The recommendation should have been to take the poor dog to TACO BELL for one of those Dorito shell tacos.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I was really wondering how Geoff ran accross this deadpan emo girl in the first place..
> 
> I will send her an email.


I subscribe to Terrierman's blog that's where I got it. Should be fun to hear her response to your questions. I'm sure you can come up with something good!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I failed already...

sent the damn question, and it is Tuesday...

on another note, I doubt Jeff O. gets Emo humor...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I failed already...
> 
> sent the damn question, and it is Tuesday...
> 
> on another note, I doubt Jeff O. gets Emo humor...


Hey what'd you ask her? Don't leave us in suspense!!!!

Don't worry, Joby, she'll probably decide you need the most help right away since you did a stupid stupid thing asking her for help on Tuesday...and at least it's not cookie time.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

She's really well spoken for an English major. :-\"

Joby, was this one yours?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=uiU1jf-U6KM


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> She's really well spoken for an English major. :-\"
> 
> Joby, was this one yours?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=uiU1jf-U6KM


no but I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sure Don can give her some training tips.:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I LOVE CHERYL.
How can you not like a college graduate who advises "I'm a Lover not a Stalker" to throw some rocks at the object of her attentions
window and then sing him a song. Making sure to use his name at least once every verse, because "boys like songs"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVSDcEh8APs&feature=relmfu


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I LOVE CHERYL.
> How can you not like a college graduate who advises "I'm a Lover not a Stalker" to throw some rocks at the object of her attentions
> window and then sing him a song. Making sure to use his name at least once every verse, because "boys like songs"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVSDcEh8APs&feature=relmfu


Can you imagine being married to that simpleton. Maybe she would sing you a song during foreplay. What could you possibly talk about after, other than get me another beer babes?#-o:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I LOVE CHERYL.
> How can you not like a college graduate who advises "I'm a Lover not a Stalker" to throw some rocks at the object of her attentions
> window and then sing him a song. Making sure to use his name at least once every verse, because "boys like songs"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVSDcEh8APs&feature=relmfu


Can you imagine being married to that simpleton. Maybe she would sing you a song during foreplay. What could you possibly talk about after, other than get me another beer babes?#-o:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I couldn't get through the whole clip about the "promiscuous roommate." 

Even if the advice had some wisdom (or even some thought) behind it, the repetitive "um" would still drive me up the wall. ](*,)

I know I'm being judgmental and dismissive. It seems so fitting in this case. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I couldn't get through the whole clip about the "promiscuous roommate."
> 
> Even if the advice had some wisdom (or even some thought) behind it, the repetitive "um" would still drive me up the wall. ](*,)
> 
> I know I'm being judgmental and dismissive. It seems so fitting in this case. :lol:


I don't think "wisdom" and Cheryl should be mentioned in the same sentence. The sad thing I have a feeling she is a genuine good human who will be haunted by this U Tube crap for a long time.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't think "wisdom" and Cheryl should be mentioned in the same sentence. The sad thing I have a feeling she is a genuine good human who will be haunted by this U Tube crap for a long time.


Lee,

Aren't you glad there wasn't a You tube when we were growing up? 
I still don't think I was ever as clueless as Cheryl. If I were her parents I'd ask for her college tuition to be refunded :-(


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Can you imagine being married to that simpleton.


So let me get this straight Lee, this _isn't _a quality guys seek out in women? :lol: Connie, something tells me that individuals like her are rarely haunted by anything they do.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Connie, something tells me that individuals like her are rarely haunted by anything they do.


Oh, that's a good point too. Just go merrily on their way ..... :lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I just ASSumed that it is an act, put on for youtube.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, she actually kind of reminds me of a roommate I had in college...but Cheryll is worse.
I can't even finish watching the videos because she irks the heck out of me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I took it to be 100% an act, for deadpan humor, from an emo chick. I have seen this kind of thing before


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I just ASSumed that it is an act, put on for youtube.


I'd all but guarantee that it's not. I've worked with and interviewed hundreds of people and have come across a few like this. I've even encountered a few in dog training. They're more complex individuals than they appear to be and surprisingly have the capacity of accomplishing more than one would ever expect. 

Regardless, I personally don't gel very well with people who behave or carry on this way. Sometimes I find them humorous and honestly, if you have a devilish side to you, which I do, you can be both surprised and highly amused by the things people like this can be talked into doing.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MxbcRiwgdI&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Check your food labels people!!


So my dog growls because of the "food choices" I give her??? WOW, THANK YOU Cheryll Says, you just saved me from hiring Cesar Milan to work on that with her!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If one of my dogs growl at me because of food choices then he's going to miss a meal that day. :-o


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I took it to be 100% an act, for deadpan humor, from an emo chick. I have seen this kind of thing before


"emo chick"....I had to look it up, damn....I am old.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'd all but guarantee that it's not. I've worked with and interviewed hundreds of people and have come across a few like this. I've even encountered a few in dog training. They're more complex individuals than they appear to be and surprisingly have the capacity of accomplishing more than one would ever expect.
> 
> Regardless, I personally don't gel very well with people who behave or carry on this way. Sometimes I find them humorous and honestly, if you have a devilish side to you, which I do, you can be both surprised and highly amused by the things people like this can be talked into doing.


if it is NOT an act, then that is even funnier. I assumed it was like a "Captain Obvious" with a twist.

so you are saying that you think this girl is not doing this as a joke.

I get the feeling that she actually does talk like that and present herself like that in real life. I know several people like this, I try not to talk to them much, a couple in the dog industry as well.... but still felt that the answers were so utterly ridiculous that they had to be a joke, that is more what I meant, by saying it is an act...that this youtube is set up to be funny. If it is not, then it is even funnier.

guys like music, so play music for them at their window, use there name alot in a song you make up, cause that is what guys like..

confront your slutty roommate while she has a man over, and insult her and him together...LOL

Dont send emails on tuesday, becuase I am too busy...

I am not so sure...if she answers my question, which she wont most likely, I will be able to tell if it is a joke or not, i think...maybe


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Problem here guys, most of the posters here are adults and know reality from not reality, my theory is that line is less clear with many kids, at least the ones that have never been to bed hungry or seen dead people all around like possibly the majority in the countries we be F'ing with.

I really believe our kids inhabit a pschological space that is somewhere between what we take for granted as real or not real.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> So let me get this straight Lee, this _isn't _a quality guys seek out in women? :lol: Connie, something tells me that individuals like her are rarely haunted by anything they do.


Not marriage material in my book! But she would make a great girlfriend for awhile if you get my drift!!!!:grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Aren't you glad there wasn't a You tube when we were growing up?
> I still don't think I was ever as clueless as Cheryl. If I were her parents I'd ask for her college tuition to be refunded :-(


How 'bout preschool tuition as well!:-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Not marriage material in my book! But she would make a great girlfriend for awhile if you get my drift!!!!:grin:


Well, ahhhh not to be vulgar about this but I never found if I wanted to get laid or have a purely sexual relationship with someone that I needed to play stupid to reach that goal. Generally, the more honest and forward you are about what you want, the better it is. 

But it must be different for you guys. I do not find a lack of intelligence or poor communication skills all that attractive. In fact, if either is lacking, it's a guaranteed deal breaker. Life's too short to play around and waste time like that. ](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well, ahhhh not to be vulgar about this but I never found if I wanted to get laid or have a purely sexual relationship with someone that I needed to play stupid to reach that goal. Generally, the more honest and forward you are about what you want, the better it is.
> 
> But it must be different for you guys. I do not find a lack of intelligence or poor communication skills all that attractive. In fact, if either is lacking, it's a guaranteed deal breaker. Life's too short to play around and waste time like that. ](*,)


Stupid can be GOLDEN!:-D

I don't think she was acting dumb!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Either way, intended or not, she's really funny, and I hope she answers Joby's question. Actually I think it's supposed to be funny, her deadpan delivery is brilliant.
:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Either way, intended or not, she's really funny, and I hope she answers Joby's question. Actually I think it's supposed to be funny, her deadpan delivery is brilliant.
> :lol:


That may be true but I have never found that type of stupid humor very funny. I guess I don't get it. But along those same lines, regarding someone I do find funny, Daniel Tosh has her beat with his deadpan style by a mile. I expect that naturally he would. He's a comedian with his own show and comedy tour.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MxbcRiwgdI&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Check your food labels people!!


OMG Geoff! Where did you find this little gem? LOL!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> That may be true but I have never found that type of stupid humor very funny. I guess I don't get it. But along those same lines, regarding someone I do find funny, Daniel Tosh has her beat with his deadpan style by a mile. I expect that naturally he would. He's a comedian with his own show and comedy tour.


I love Tosh, be he is a comedian and does smile alot, and laugh, not totally deadpan, but way better. this girl was slightly humorous compared to him.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I love Tosh, be he is a comedian and does smile alot, and laugh, not totally deadpan, but way better. this girl was slightly humorous compared to him.


Yes, that's true he is not totally deadpan but dang he sure does a good job with his video redemption interviews, they are awesome. Some of the questions he is able to ask without losing his composure makes it that much more ridiculous. Considering my sense of humor tends to follow that approach it's probably no wonder that I find him entertaining.

Daniel seems to like having a good time and I can appreciate it when I see that he finds something funny or he's just being devious. He's a great physical commedian as well.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Zakia Days said:


> OMG Geoff! Where did you find this little gem? LOL!


I'm not sure I just googled Doritos and growling and it 'popped' up. :-\" 

So whatever you do if one of your dogs gets into Doritos back away slowly and carefully, hell I'd even pick up a Zombie rifle just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I'm not sure I just googled Doritos and growling and it 'popped' up. :-\"
> 
> So whatever you do if one of your dogs gets into Doritos back away slowly and carefully, hell I'd even pick up a Zombie rifle just to be on the safe side.


or give him some dog food, cause that is what he really wants, not the doritos, and that is what is pissing him off


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> or give him some dog food, cause that is what he really wants, not the doritos, and that is what is pissing him off


Yeah silly me always reaching for the big stick when bone shaped cookies and a clicker would do.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> or give him some dog food, cause that is what he really wants, not the doritos, and that is what is pissing him off


Bullshit!! Put Doritos and dog food side by side and I will bet which one he goes for.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Bullshit!! Put Doritos and dog food side by side and I will bet which one he goes for.


that is not what Cheryl says, you must have been too busy fantasizing about young emo girls to listen to her advice...


----------

